# Joining table legs



## Buckbuster31 (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is my dilemma. Building a bench. I have some 2.5 x 2.5 posts 18 Inch long. I will post a pic of the bottom of the table top. It has a 1 inch lip all the way around it. What is the best way to join these legs to the top? I am also going to run a 2 inch wide board around all four sides of the 2.5x2.5... Almost like a skirt around the entire table. This is going to be done using tenon and mortises. Any suggestions?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Apron around the legs is the way to go. Fit it inside the lip. Then you can attach the top using metal z-clips or homemade ones that fit in a slot or groove cut into the apron. The mortise and tenon work good for the top, but you might have to add stretchers to help it not rack on you. Good luck man.


----------



## Buckbuster31 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not sure what you mean by an apron. That 1 inch lip is my apron


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

technically, the 2" boards being run around the legs would be your apron(assuming that you attach them at the top). I would do that, then use clips to attach the 2 " boards to the top. That is a very solid and traditional method.

Simon


----------

